# Used sewer cam I am looking at



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a question for all of you. I have a chance to pick up an older ridgid black and white sewer camera and monitor for $3000.00. It has been went through and is guaranteed to work, my question is the price reasonable and is their any major probs with this older unit? I need a new cam have been using a harbor freight p.o.s. it worked but need a better cam my good one got stolen and insurance didn't cover it. all info and input appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I am FAR from the final word on this. 

BUT, I would say that will totally depend on which Ridgid camera your are talking about. Some would retail slightly more new, some would be worth multiples of that new.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

plumber101us said:


> I have a question for all of you. I have a chance to pick up an older ridgid black and white sewer camera and monitor for $3000.00. It has been went through and is guaranteed to work, my question is the price reasonable and is their any major probs with this older unit? I need a new cam have been using a harbor freight p.o.s. it worked but need a better cam my good one got stolen and insurance didn't cover it. all info and input appreciated.:thumbsup:


Is the system a mini or full size system? Do you know if the camera head has a working transmitter. What is the length of the push rod in the drum. Make sure that the push rod is in good condition with no kinks or gouges in rod. Also if the camera head is older make sure that the plastic lens over the led lights is not all scratched up. This can effect the camera's ability to illuminate inside the pipe. Does the monitor have a working vcr to record images. On one of my seesnakes I removed the vcr and installed a dvr recorder.How long is the guarantee for? The reason I ask is because. repairs can be expensive I recently had to replace camera head on a mini seesnake and it was $900.00 for a rebuilt at AJ Colemans.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's not a bad price depending on the shape it's in. I had better luck with BW at my last shop than the color. Transmitter is a big plus, look for kinks in the reel also how long is it?


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

it's a full size 200ft. camera, I believe it has a sonde but no locator. Was going to try to get him to go down $500 due to age. Am inspecting it on monday will let you know more then guys and thanks for the help.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

also all he said is that he would guarantee it to work am going to nail him down on that and also check lens and operation of it on mondayNot sure if iy has recording capabilty or not will also find that out on monday


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumber101us said:


> also all he said is that he would guarantee it to work am going to nail him down on that and also check lens and operation of it on mondayNot sure if iy has recording capabilty or not will also find that out on monday


Test it pushing in a sewer line with water, not on dry land.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

well I went and looked at the camera today guys and it was in good shape for as old as it is. He has upgraded the cords and head on it also he has a locator he is throwing in on it, that wasnt listed with it , he added that for the same price $3000.00. I pulled the trigger on it and bought it. I did test it out in a sewer line and I want to thank all of you for your input think I got a decent buy on it. Thanks to all of you for the help. Will


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it the blue frame with a gray reel? Or is the frame orange? I have the pre-Ridgid seesnake which is the blue frame. It has given me 19 years of great service.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

it is a orange frame and has had a new connection cord installed and new camera head. so with the locator and monitor I think I got a decent deal.


----------

